# breitling military 80s DPW



## collatzer

i was browsing on the net today, come across with this site. It show that there is some"weird"breitling in the site. http://www.breitling.org.il/site/de...rTXTg=&gadgetStyleXmlBOO=&iPageNum=1&seaWord=
i do some research but it's seem that DPW it's a watch company as well. i was a bit confused:think: any of the lads out there has any idea about this?


----------



## SnapIT

Hi,
I've read your post and then reread it. What is it that you want to know? Can you give us a reference to DPW, a link or web page, so that we can investigate? The site you linked to is well known here. Its a rich and extensive archive. Breitling has more then 100 years of models. So what ever is catalogued is still only a small proportion of all the models released over the years and yes some of them might seem "weird" in todays context.


----------



## collatzer

SnapIT said:


> Hi,
> I've read your post and then reread it. What is it that you want to know? Can you give us a reference to DPW, a link or web page, so that we can investigate? The site you linked to is well known here. Its a rich and extensive archive. Breitling has more then 100 years of models. So what ever is catalogued is still only a small proportion of all the models released over the years and yes some of them might seem "weird" in todays context.


1st of all ,sorry for my poor english. i was wondering is that all the models in the site is install with a breitling movement but using DPW case?

herewith the link of DPW
http://web.tiscali.it/orologidpw/


----------



## guido7

collatzer said:


> i was browsing on the net today, come across with this site. It show that there is some"weird"breitling in the site. http://www.breitling.org.il/site/de...rTXTg=&gadgetStyleXmlBOO=&iPageNum=1&seaWord=
> i do some research but it's seem that DPW it's a watch company as well. i was a bit confused:think: any of the lads out there has any idea about this?


Hi dear!

I have a COMSUBIN, I am Italian and I can tell you the real MacCoy 

DPW was a company, back in 80s able to meet military specs. They started with the 41 Brigata Paracadutisti Folgore and then with all Italian military corp.

DPW has shouted down its business due to military badget' cut.

Pace Division was the biggest deal because all army from Italy and the rest of NATO used those watch, some watch has the ss back dimpled with DPW, someone else not, has only the specs. of the watch itself such as 200M tested etc. and some with military corp ID.

Not too many people know the rEal Mac Coy, which is the case is a deposited brev. by Breitling but the movement is just an entry or maybe, a bit more then an entry level ESA quartz movement, the best movement is that one which comes with 7 J, but sometimes you can find even 1 J.

Dial is customized from any kind of army, even Tomcat has one, but with a quite crappy muement, enough to get the job done, now if you are serving the army you need to buy it, before, back in the 1980s , it was part of personal equipment. today value, from EURO 300 to 350, stay away from the German Market such as eBay.de, because they are selling Italian DPW 3 to 4 times more of what I just stated.

A few days ago, I was lucky, because the ss case was a bit pealed from the special black paint, that is another balls...! I won this watch on ebay.it and I did pay it only E 65, that was a stil .

I have a few Vietnam war Age watch such as the Benrus DTU 2A/P‏, very good to my opinion, but my dream is I will be able to purchase a Benrus Type 1, at the moment, it remain just a sweet dream.

The Benrus comes with only 1 ss parkerized piece, the best solution for a military watch! Even if it comes with battery! But I guess, at that time, the economy was better then today, because today, forget it about!

Second to my opinion, the solution to paint the Breitling case of those DPW was a completely disaster it was better to treat the watch molecular speaking....

In addition, for both military or dive watch, the crystal is not good due to the potential moisture, the best is an acrylic plastic crystal, if it is a dome one, that would be the best!

I hope my English was clear enough to explain all to you! if you have further question, my email is the following: [email protected]

Be well,

Guido


----------



## guido7

collatzer said:


> i was browsing on the net today, come across with this site. It show that there is some"weird"breitling in the site. http://www.breitling.org.il/site/de...rTXTg=&gadgetStyleXmlBOO=&iPageNum=1&seaWord=
> i do some research but it's seem that DPW it's a watch company as well. i was a bit confused:think: any of the lads out there has any idea about this?


Hi!

DPW was a watch company, closed by late 1980. Those Breitling by the website you provided are just a custom watch for NATO and other corps.

Cutting a long story, the only genuine Breiling'part is the ss case, sometimes the crown and sometimes the dial, the circuit most of the times is not Breitling, even if is always an ETA/ESA, you will find a circuid marked Breitling: Breitling Colt II Black SS steal and the SS back comes with a big nice Breitling logo, bid difference, 300 MT water tested VS 200 MT of PACE DIVISION and DPW, I know...big head ache, if you like to get some pics of mine just won on ebay this month, a COMSUBIN Marina MIlitare Corpo Incursori, Euro 64,50 let me know, my email is [email protected] and mine comes even with B crown  lovely catch eh?

Guido


----------



## Arp_Hans

I found one 3 years before. In a "mercato del usato" for 20 euro. Change the battery, and worked.
This is a breitling pluton type. And I love it.








[/url]


----------



## TimeOnTarget

Great score!! I think you made the deal of the century.
That is really cool. I have a Pluton project in the works now too.


----------



## guido7

Arp_Hans said:


> I found one 3 years before. In a "mercato del usato" for 20 euro. Change the battery, and worked.
> This is a breitling pluton type. And I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Hello!

here is my last ebay catch  and the below one is my "RESURECTION PROJECT"


----------



## Liybkoz

I have a similar watch, a gift from my mother. Is it original model?


----------



## Brisman

Hi Guys, I can't seem to get the link to work that is referenced above.

I'm interested in looking at the "rich and extensive archive" SnapIT refers to, can somebody help.

Thanks


----------



## SnapIT

Here you go Brisman, since this thread was started in '09 things have moved on.

Breitling Israel -


----------



## Brisman

SnapIT said:


> Here you go Brisman, since this thread was started in '09 things have moved on.
> 
> Breitling Israel -


Thanks and my apologies, I never noticed how old the thread was.


----------



## pbaldesi

Bonjour monsieur, je m'appelle Paolo et je vous ecris de l'Italie.
Pendant le 1987 j'ai etè militaire a l'ecole de guerre de Florence 
(je vif à Florence) et dans cette periode nous avons recù la montre
que vous avez ..... Bon on m'a volè de ce cher objet et depuis, je
ai essayé de le trouver sans succès !! Par conséquence se il vous 
plaìt de envisager la possibilité à vendre. En attendant votre réponse
je vous remercie et au revoir.


----------



## CaptRimmer

Ou est Don when you need him?


----------



## Jazzmaster

Sounds like Paolo received the exact same watch when he was at military school in Florence in 1987. The watch was stolen, and he has since looked for another one without success.  So, he's wondering if one of the posters in this thread (probably Guido, by the look of things) would be willing to sell the watch to him.

Yours in translation services,
Jim


----------



## O2AFAC67

Jazzmaster said:


> Sounds like Paolo received the exact same watch when he was at military school in Florence in 1987. The watch was stolen, and he has since looked for another one without success. So, he's wondering if one of the posters in this thread (probably Guido, by the look of things) would be willing to sell the watch to him.
> 
> Yours in translation services,
> Jim


Thanks, Jim.  Think I'll let this one run for a couple of days before closing the thread. Maybe you could send a PM in French to Paulo suggesting he contact Guido by PM? That or a post here in the thread making the suggestion. I'll close the thread after you write it if you don't mind doing that. Thank you so much and 
Kind Regards,
Ron


----------



## Jazzmaster

No problem, Ron -- happy to help!

I have sent a PM to Paolo in French suggesting that he contact Guido directly via PM to inquire about the possibility of buying the watch.

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## O2AFAC67

Jazzmaster said:


> No problem, Ron -- happy to help!
> 
> I have sent a PM to Paolo in French suggesting that he contact Guido directly via PM to inquire about the possibility of buying the watch.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jim


Much obliged, Jim.  I'll close the thread now...
Best,
Ron


----------

